# Kooks/Spintech



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Here are a few highway vids I took today with the Kooks headers I had installed last week with my custom Spintech catback.Nothing special,just thought I'd share.Quality is not very good,sorry for that.


YouTube - Kooks/Spintech

YouTube - Kooks/Spintech

YouTube - Kooks/Spintech


----------



## Ram Air IV (Jul 30, 2007)

sounds sweet man. same set up i will be going with. nice goat too!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Ram Air IV said:


> sounds sweet man. same set up i will be going with. nice goat too!


Thanks,you're going to love it!!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds great, love Kooks!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Aramz06 said:


> Sounds great, love Kooks!


Thanks!


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

sounds sweet


----------



## ricekiller848 (Oct 24, 2007)

Ok, I have a qusetion. Why do they have diffrent thinkness sizes when you order the kooks. I have borla from the cat-back. I think its the stock size. Do I need to buy a flange of some nature? I just dont want to order the wrong size thats all. Alos they have all the options when you order them. What do you really need and what do you sort of not need. Just need some help a.s.a.p. im ordering them next week. thanks guys.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

ricekiller848 said:


> Ok, I have a qusetion. Why do they have diffrent thinkness sizes when you order the kooks. I have borla from the cat-back. I think its the stock size. Do I need to buy a flange of some nature? I just dont want to order the wrong size thats all. Alos they have all the options when you order them. What do you really need and what do you sort of not need. Just need some help a.s.a.p. im ordering them next week. thanks guys.


If you are lightly modded then the 1 3/4 are recommended,but the 1 7/8 are recommended for forced induction/big cams.

You have to buy mids for the headers which connect right up to your exhaust,no need for a flange.


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

I took a couple quick vids today,poor quality though.


----------

